# Anybody Plowing with a Ford Excursion?



## jjfinn (Nov 17, 2008)

I just picked up a 2000 Ford Excursion. Anybody else plowing with one? Here is mine I just had a Boss 8'6 Straight Blade put on.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice looking set up. I have never sean many Exersions in person. But I have sean quite a few pictures of them.


----------



## timberseal (Jul 24, 2008)

I have a 2000 excursion as well that we plow with. It has a 8' western on it and honestly holds the plow and pushes better than my F250/350's (gas or diesel). I usually drive it in the winter as it a more comfortable ride


----------



## rb8484 (Aug 8, 2009)

Here is my 2001 v10. I have a 8' western ultra on it.......your right, plows like no other!










Pulling the 2500 in for a new engine










Before my new headlights


----------



## rb8484 (Aug 8, 2009)

One more


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

Excursions are are awesome. If I didn't need a bed to put stuff in, I'd definitely rock one as a plow rig.


----------



## firefighter1406 (Nov 6, 2008)

You pick that up at Ferguson Equipment?


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

I would think that Excursions would be great as a plow rig, but you would lose cargo space, no? Like you could load more in the back of a F250 or F350 in terms of blowers, salt, other whatnot, etc...


----------



## jjfinn (Nov 17, 2008)

Yup. Ferguson is the only place i deal with on any plowing equipment. Great guys out there and really knowledgable on the equipment.


----------



## firefighter1406 (Nov 6, 2008)

I thought that looked like there lot. I deal with them sometimes but kinda out of my way. I go with dales auto service on 933. Good looking truck, still wish they made them.


----------



## EdNewman (Jan 27, 2004)

Had a 2003 Special Service (Police Pkg) Excursion with 7.3l and a Boss 8' Super Duty. When I put the plow on, I had F350 max GVW springs put in it and ran a mild boost flash. Also had Rickson 19.5" wheels on it. Absolute animal plowing! Put 180k miles on it, Sold it to a guy in Canada two years ago. He is still plowing with it. I miss it :-(


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

Got the 02 with an 8ft blizzard...love it, its capable of transporting me and 7 shovelers...


----------



## PlowboyVT (Jan 4, 2009)

Here's my 03' 8.6 Fisher. Drops about an inch.


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

Next time somebody ask if they can put a plow on an extended cab I'm going to slap them.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

awsome pics guys!!!

i've been thinking of putting a wiring kit and mount on the excursion just for fun so i could use my plow on it...but for me mines just a daily driver

since we are sharing... this is my 3rd excursion...a '02 limited V10 4x4


----------



## BillyRgn (Jan 28, 2004)

Is the gvw on an excursion the same as an F-250 or is it less???


----------



## PlowboyVT (Jan 4, 2009)

My door plate reads 8900. Ford specs are 8800 for the 250 reg and s-cab.


----------



## BillyRgn (Jan 28, 2004)

Interesting...


----------



## jjfinn (Nov 17, 2008)

Well guys after getting a couple of good Lake Effect Pushes in with my Excursion I must say this thing is a beast!


----------



## rb8484 (Aug 8, 2009)

jjfinn;1165219 said:


> Well guys after getting a couple of good Lake Effect Pushes in with my Excursion I must say this thing is a beast!


It is just that......a plowing beast!! This is the 3rd winter with my plow on the Excursion. Wish you would send some of that snow up here, we are off to a slow start to the season, we only have about an inch on the ground here


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

I also plow with an 03 excursion 7.3 limited. I love it. I fold the seats down and load salt into the second row. Just tarp the interior and go. It has been great plowing with it.. I have an 8ft ultra mount western pro

here is the pictures
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=112588


----------



## gotsnow? (Mar 28, 2007)

I absolutely love plowing with my 02 Excursion V10! I use a 7.5' Western Uni-mount which is the same plow I used on a 97 Dodge 1500 and a 00 Ford F250 PSD, and out of all three trucks the Excursion is by far the best as far as handling the plow and weight of snow. I think having the heavier body is what makes it such a great plow truck as far as weight distribution... I have about 600 lbs of weight in the back and I seem to get great traction (use 2wd alot of the time unless there's more then about 3" of snow). I did add a set of Timbrens and I think I have about 2" of drop when I lift the plow, which I don't think is too bad at all. The other nice thing is the rear cargo area is large enough that I can haul my snow blower and push salt spreader in the cargo area and they are out of the elements and dry when I go to use them. 
My only complaint is visibility when I'm backing up. Due to the "D" posts being so large there is some blockage when looking in the rear view mirrors, so I just have to be more careful and cautious when backing. 
I wish Ford still made the Excursion cause I would certainly buy another one when this one bites the dust (which shouldn't be anytime soon, I hope!). Hopefully when that time comes I can still find a nice 05 V10 to replace this one with.


----------



## greythorn3 (Jan 4, 2008)

hey man! u got the part # for the excursion mount? i wanna put my western on it.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

same mount as a 99-07 super duty


----------



## jimzigg (Jul 6, 2011)

hey guys newbie here. looking for a setup on my 03 excursion v10 prob a western ultramount. can anyone suggest a good snow plow/severe duty fan clutch? is it needed? anyone have this one made by four seasons?

Vehicle: 2003 Ford Excursion



Fan Clutch
Engine Cooling Fan Clutch -- Reverse Rotation Severe Duty Thermal Fan Clutch


----------



## jimzigg (Jul 6, 2011)

also, will i need new springs all around because the stock ex springs are too soft?


----------



## Bruinzfan (Jan 2, 2013)

Reviving and old thread. I am putting a plow on my 02 X with the 7.3. I have owned it since new. Putting on a Boss V weighing in @ 977# Prior to which I am upgrading the springs to the Ford F250/350 V code Springs rated @ 2630 ea. (I would be doing this upgrade regardless) Any experience would be appreciated. (Even if you don't have your X any longer.)

Thanks a lot.

Keith


----------



## PlowboyVT (Jan 4, 2009)

After 11 years of having an 8'6" HD Fisher on my Ex I am going to upgrade to X-codes this summer. Some good info below!

http://www.sdtrucksprings.com/99-04...eaves-x-code?gclid=CLGg_fOdm8UCFdgJgQodZgsAyw

http://www.supermotors.net/clubs/fordexcursions/registry/9/54681-2


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

that sits on a 3/4 ton frame


----------



## PlowboyVT (Jan 4, 2009)

Yes, same frame as 250/350. Same wheel base as reg. cab long bed. Came with lighter springs for better ride.


----------

